# Lighter line and reel weight than rod?



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Smaller reels will work. Always match the line and rod weights though. You will just have less backing put on the smaller reel so that the fly line doesn't jam up. Another route you can take if maximum backing is necessary, is to cut a bit of the running line off, once again just to fit the line on the reel without any jamming.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I wouldn't! The lighter reel doesn't balance those bigger rods out very well and your 12wt will feel heavier on the swing without that extra weight counter balancing the heavy rod and the extra heavy fly line. I hope you understand that.

Your best bet is to just buy a spare spool for the 11/12 Behemoth and then spool up 300yrds of 30lb backing and then spool on your intermediate fly line. I'll only take a few mins total to switch spools back and for. For inside Glades, I'm mostly using an intermediate line anyways. Then if I'm out on the outside flats, I'll use a floater, or inside shallow bays. It doesn't take much to swap em out.

Ted


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Can I get away with 11 weight line on a 12 weight rod? The Scott Tidal feels pretty light for a 12 weight IMHO but I'm no expert. The Behemoth is on the big side as well, at least compared to higher end reels like the nautilus. I got the chance to fish both side by side during some epic poon action recently. Maybe I can do 9/10 Behemoth with 11 weight line and 12 weight rod?? 200 yds should be more than enough so not worried about that.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

For a long time the general rule of thumb was that you could cast one line weight less and one line weight more on a good quality rod. I believe that in GENERAL is still true today however I think many rods today are less than wonderful with a fly line one less weight than the rod size. A lot of rods today seem to favor heavier lines, especially in the saltwater sizes.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> Can I get away with 11 weight line on a 12 weight rod? The Scott Tidal feels pretty light for a 12 weight IMHO but I'm no expert. The Behemoth is on the big side as well, at least compared to higher end reels like the nautilus. I got the chance to fish both side by side during some epic poon action recently. Maybe I can do 9/10 Behemoth with 11 weight line and 12 weight rod?? 200 yds should be more than enough so not worried about that.


Why do you want the 11wt line? It's called underlining a rod. Where you'll be fishing, you'll need to carry more line out of your tip top rod guide (like ALL of the head) in order to properly load that rod. Back inside the back country, you might not have that luxury to do that. Just stick with the larger 12wt reel. The trend anyways is going larger diameter on tarpon reel for higher line pickup speed as you are reeling. In those rivers, it's critical since there are only 2 directions they can run, either up river and away from you, or back at you and that's where the larger diameter reel comes in handy.

You may be able to be good at boat handling and operation and knowing how to chase a poon, but having 300yrds of backing helps to increase the fly line pickup as you reel due to the extra backing creating a larger arbor on the spool. Besides, what if you hook "the big one" in one of those rivers (they do live there) and your buddy you brought with you can get it together to operate and handle the boat properly and there for you don't get the boat turned around in time and that big fish happens to melt away your backing. I had that happen when I was on the rod, even with 300yrds and the biggest fish I've ever hooked (an honest 200lbs+ (almost hit the boat) melted off 300yrds of 30lb backing with a tight drag before my buddy could get the boat turned around.

Ok, sooo... you're going to fish solo. Ok! You hook a big poon by yourself. I promise you, you'd wish you had 400yrds of backing on that reel. So.... your better "safe than sorry!"

Btw, up in the back country and rivers, you WANT to use a 12wt vs anything smaller unless the smaller fish are what's rolling. Then grab the 10wt. But for the big boys, you really need that backbone in that situation.

So case in point. If you want to go a little smaller to "add" to your 12wt, instead of thinking going smaller on another reel, just buy a 10wt outfit for the smaller fish and then you can use it for a variety of other species.

Ted Haas


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Why do you want the 11wt line? It's called underlining a rod. Where you'll be fishing, you'll need to carry more line out of your tip top rod guide (like ALL of the head) in order to properly load that rod. Back inside the back country, you might not have that luxury to do that. Just stick with the larger 12wt reel. The trend anyways is going larger diameter on tarpon reel for higher line pickup speed as you are reeling. In those rivers, it's critical since there are only 2 directions they can run, either up river and away from you, or back at you and that's where the larger diameter reel comes in handy.
> 
> You may be able to be good at boat handling and operation and knowing how to chase a poon, but having 300yrds of backing helps to increase the fly line pickup as you reel due to the extra backing creating a larger arbor on the spool. Besides, what if you hook "the big one" in one of those rivers (they do live there) and your buddy you brought with you can get it together to operate and handle the boat properly and there for you don't get the boat turned around in time and that big fish happens to melt away your backing. I had that happen when I was on the rod, even with 300yrds and the biggest fish I've ever hooked (an honest 200lbs+ (almost hit the boat) melted off 300yrds of 30lb backing with a tight drag before my buddy could get the boat turned around.
> 
> ...


This is the type of shit I need to make a decision. Thanks again Ted, I’m going to buy another 12 weight Behemoth now lol


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ted's advice is spot on....one bone I'll pick though. This whole trend to larger diameter reels is fine to a point. But when a big fish like a tarpon is running right at the boat nobody can reel a fly reel fast enough to keep the line tight. You just cant do it. Best thing to do is to stick the rod tip in the water and hope the line drag does the trick.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> This is the type of shit I need to make a decision. Thanks again Ted, I’m going to buy another 12 weight Behemoth now lol


Geeze.... "spool," not reel!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Ted's advice is spot on....one bone I'll pick though. This whole trend to larger diameter reels is fine to a point. But when a big fish like a tarpon is running right at the boat nobody can reel a fly reel fast enough to keep the line tight. You just cant do it. Best thing to do is to *stick the rod tip in the water and hope the line drag does the trick*.


Yeah do that too. Good point to add.

But there is definitely a noticeable difference with these newer larger arbor reels with line pickup as compares to the smaller more old school reels, for sure.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Geeze.... "spool," not reel!


Yep. I ordered a spool for $60 and some Rio Intermediate. Now I have to get a ten weight setup and I should be covered.


----------

